# virtualbox additions clients



## le_chanceux (7 Juin 2008)

Bonjour je suis un nouvel utilisateur de mac et j'ai installé virtualbox
(car il n'y a pas bootcamp sur mon dvd d'upgrade de leopard... '-_- )

Et tout a parfaitement fonctionné dans l'installation de mon windows XP sauf au moment de partager un dossier.

J'ai créé un dossier "testwindowsxp" sur le bureau de mon mac, je l'ai ajouté aux dossiers partagés via bootcamp quand mon windows est eteint.

Mais j'ai beau regarder des images, screen de tuto sur le net (notamment pour ubuntu par ex) mais je n'ai pas de menu, dans ma virtualbox, "materiel->installer des aditions clients"

J'ai malgrès tout trouvé "fichier->gestionnaire de disque virtuel" (pomme+D) et là on a l'air de pouvoir installer des trucs virtuels mais rien d'autre que mon image windows :'(

Ca m'ennuit fortement car c'était pour tester un logiciel de programmation dont la version d'essai ne marche que pour windows (la payante pour unix mais vu que sous unix, pour installer un programme, il faut avoir battailler... sous mac avec un truc unix j'ose meme pas imaginer)

Bref si quelqu'un a installé virtualbox 1.6 avec un xp et a reussi à mettre ces fameux additions clients (pour ensuite faire "net use X: \\vboxsvr\testwindowsxp" et monter le repertoire comme un disque dur si j'ai bien suivis) qu'il me fasse un petit signe!!
Que je pense que je peux me jouer du destin qui a decidé de me faire passer une mauvaise journée en me prennant 90euros grace à un controle routier de police ce matin 


merci encore!!


----------



## squidlididli (8 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

C'est mon premier message sur ce forum, et j'ai le même problème concernant le partage d'un dossier entre le MAC et XP sous VirtualBox.

Ma config : Virtualbox 1.6.2 FR et XP SP3 FR

J'ai Internet, la clé USB est reconnue, et j'ai rajouté dans les préférences le partage d'un dossier qui se trouve dans /users/MonNom/Public/Drop Box

Quand j'essaye de connecter un lecteur réseau sur ce répertoire depuis XP sous Virtualbox (chemin proposé //vboxsvr/drop box), Vbox me répond qu'il n'est pas possible de se connecter).

Et pourtant, au bout de plusieurs tentatives (suppression du partage, puis remettre le partage, ça a fini par aboutir sans trop que je sache pourquoi ...). Je pense qu'il y a encore pas mal de BUG avec cette version, car je ne m'explique pas pourquoi cela n'a pas fonctionné du premier coup.

Bon courage.


----------



## le_chanceux (8 Juin 2008)

Hum mon probleme persiste toujours.
As tu trouvé pour te part le "installer les additions clients"?
Sinon essaye de mettre un nom de dossier tout attaché, sans espaces ni underscore, moi il me sortai une erreur differente :S


----------



## Thierry6 (8 Juin 2008)

le_chanceux a dit:


> Hum mon probleme persiste toujours.
> As tu trouvé pour te part le "installer les additions clients"?
> Sinon essaye de mettre un nom de dossier tout attaché, sans espaces ni underscore, moi il me sortai une erreur differente :S



installer les additions clients se trouve tout simplement dans le menu "Périphériques" de ta machine virtuelle.


----------



## le_chanceux (8 Juin 2008)

le probleme c'est que je n'ai pas de tel menu, regarde l'image jointe :S


----------



## Amalcrex (8 Juin 2008)

Je pense que c'est parce que tu as déjà une machine d'installée... Supprime là et regarde si tu n'as toujours pas le menu périphérique. 
Moi ça a marché nickel, et je n'avais pas encore de machine installée.


----------



## squidlididli (10 Juin 2008)

Salut le chanceux,

Pour ma part non, je n'ai pas eu à installer de Guest additions, qui je suppose sont surtout pour installer une machine Linux.

Moi j'ai installé un client virtuel XP SP3 FR. Par contre, un copain m'a conseillé d'utiliser le répertoire partagé du MAC qui se trouve dans Emplacement/Ton Nom/Public/Boîte de Dépôt. Tu verras que ce répertoire se renomme Drop Box automatiquement en anglais.

J'avais créé moi-même un autre répertoire et ça ne marchait pas. Avec ce répertoire en particulier, il a été disponible sous XP.

Tiens nous au courant si tu y arrives aussi,
Squidlididli


----------



## le_chanceux (10 Juin 2008)

Non, à vrai dire je ne trouve pas où, sous windows xp, je retrouve ce dossier (dans documents partagés? je n'ai que video musique et image)

Je pense que je vais supprimer le windows et le re-installer :S


----------



## Amalcrex (10 Juin 2008)

squidlididli a dit:


> Salut le chanceux,
> 
> Pour ma part non, je n'ai pas eu à installer de Guest additions, qui je suppose sont surtout pour installer une machine Linux.
> 
> ...



Merci pour le filon, je cherche aussi à mettre un dossier partagé. Il se trouve où sous windows une fois qu'on l'a  mis dans Public > Boîte de dépots ?

Merci


----------



## Thierry6 (11 Juin 2008)

le_chanceux a dit:


> le probleme c'est que je n'ai pas de tel menu, regarde l'image jointe :S



double clique sur ta machine windows, il va te lancer une autre fenêtre dans laquelle tu as le menu Périphériques et dedans les additions clients


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Juin 2008)

Thierry6 a dit:


> installer les additions clients se trouve tout simplement dans le menu "Périphériques" de ta machine virtuelle.


Je nai jamais réussi à installer les additions client (sur Ubuntu, Fedora et openSUSE). Une image disque monte bien sur le bureau Linux, mais ensuite impossible de les installer (avec le Terminal). Pas daffichage possible en plein écran de lApple Cinema (16/10), pas de dossiers partagés et pas de reconnaissance de la palette graphique Wacom, (malgré les pilotes existants dans la distribution). VirtualBox est plutôt limitant.


----------



## Amalcrex (11 Juin 2008)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Je nai jamais réussi à installer les additions client (sur Ubuntu, Fedora et openSUSE). Une image disque monte bien sur le bureau Linux, mais ensuite impossible de les installer (avec le Terminal). Pas daffichage possible en plein écran de lApple Cinema (16/10), pas de dossiers partagés et pas de reconnaissance de la palette graphique Wacom, (malgré les pilotes existants dans la distribution). VirtualBox est plutôt limitant.



Moi il est installé, et les additions client fonctionnent très bien. La fenêtre se met en plein écran, se redimensionne quand je l'agrandit, ...
Par contre pour le dossier de partage je n'ai jamais essayé.


----------



## Thierry6 (11 Juin 2008)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Je nai jamais réussi à installer les additions client (sur Ubuntu, Fedora et openSUSE). Une image disque monte bien sur le bureau Linux, mais ensuite impossible de les installer (avec le Terminal). Pas daffichage possible en plein écran de lApple Cinema (16/10), pas de dossiers partagés et pas de reconnaissance de la palette graphique Wacom, (malgré les pilotes existants dans la distribution). VirtualBox est plutôt limitant.



tu suis le chapitre 4 du manuel utilisateur et ça marche.
Mes soucis actuels sont l'USB et le fait de devoir relancer la commande de partage des dossiers à chaque fois que je redémarre ma machine.


----------



## Thierry6 (11 Juin 2008)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Je n&#8217;ai jamais réussi à installer les additions client (sur Ubuntu, Fedora et openSUSE). Une image disque monte bien sur le bureau Linux, mais ensuite impossible de les installer (avec le Terminal). Pas d&#8217;affichage possible en plein écran de l&#8217;Apple Cinema (16/10), pas de dossiers partagés et pas de reconnaissance de la palette graphique Wacom, (malgré les pilotes existants dans la distribution). VirtualBox est plutôt limitant.



tu suis le chapitre 4 du manuel utilisateur et ça marche.
Mes soucis actuels sont l'USB et le fait de devoir relancer la commande de partage des dossiers à chaque fois que je redémarre ma machine.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Juin 2008)

Thierry6 a dit:


> tu suis le chapitre 4 du manuel utilisateur et ça marche.


Ça ne marche pas du tout (VirtualBox pour Mac OS X et virtualisation Linux).


----------



## le_chanceux (12 Juin 2008)

VICTOIREEEEEE

merci thierry6!!!
alors, effectivement, une fois lancé, j'ai pu cliquer sur "installer les additions client"
après avoir cliqué 150fois dessus, et alors qu'il me demandait d'ouvrir une boite de dialogue (j'ouvrai cele de la session sans succes)
J'ai finalement ouvert ce nouveau menu peripherique, puis "installer un nouveau cd-rom=>image cd-rom" puis dans la nouvelle fenetre il y a un "addition client.iso" ou un truc du genre ^^
puis une fois fait, dans windows, va apparaitre le cd monté virtuellement.
J'ai installé
j'ai rebooté
apres, dans un cmd.exe (le terminal windows) j'ai bien tapé "net use X: \\vboxsvr\testwindowsxp

ca a mis operation reussi et qqsec après un disque reseau est apparu avec ce que j'avais mis dans ce repertoire!!

merci encore!!

effectivement si je dois relancer la ligne de commande par contre ca va devenir peut etre un peu soulant.
Comment fait on les scripts sous windows?
et pour les peripheriques usb ca plante aussi?

sinon nouveau bug : je ne peux plus capturer ma souris correctement.
Soit j'active le mode où ma souris est simplement capturé lorsque je passe celle de mon mac par dessus. Soit je desactive (ce que je faisais avant) et là ca marche mais j'ai en parallele ma souris du mac, en forme de montre qui tourne (en attente quoi) qui reste à egale distance de ma souris de windows capturée :/

je vais peut etre essayer parallele desktop, il parait que c'est top aussi ^^
enfin lorsque j'aurai le temps


----------



## Thierry6 (12 Juin 2008)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Ça ne marche pas du tout (VirtualBox pour Mac OS X et virtualisation Linux).



oui mais qu'est ce qui ne marche pas du tout ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juin 2008)

Thierry6 a dit:


> oui mais qu'est ce qui ne marche pas du tout ?


Ce que sont censés faire les additions client (dossiers partagés, gestion complète de lécran et des périphériques USB).


----------



## Niichan! (13 Octobre 2017)

Moi j'ai réussi
C'est "tout simple"
Si vous n'arrivez pas à avoir le menu (comme moi) mais que vous voulez comme meme installer Les "Guest Additions" il vous suffit d'aller chercher le .ISO se trouvant dans /Applications/VirtualBox.app/Contents/MacOS/VBoxGuestAdditions.iso
Puis glissez le dans le bureau 
Ensuite rendez vous Lancez VirtualBox et sélectionner votre machine (sans la lancer)
Puis cliquez Configuration
Allez dans Stockage et sélectionnez votre controleur de sauvegarde (moi c'est un contrôleur SATA)
Cliquez sur l'icône du disque puis sélectionnez le .ISO
Faites OK et lancez votre machine 
Rendez vous dans votre machine dans votre gestionnaire de fichier et chercher le disque se nommant VBoxGuestAdditions ou truc comme ca
Lancez VBox Windows Additions et ça installe


----------



## Locke (13 Octobre 2017)

@Niichan!
Personne n'est revenu depuis 2008 dans ce message.


----------



## hdesbois (5 Avril 2020)

Niichan! a dit:


> Moi j'ai réussi
> C'est "tout simple"
> Si vous n'arrivez pas à avoir le menu (comme moi) mais que vous voulez comme meme installer Les "Guest Additions" il vous suffit d'aller chercher le .ISO se trouvant dans /Applications/VirtualBox.app/Contents/MacOS/VBoxGuestAdditions.iso
> Puis glissez le dans le bureau
> ...


Bonsoir,
J'ai appliqué votre "tuto". Tout  a marché jusque "Rendez vous dans votre machine dans votre gestionnaire de fichier...".
Là, je bloque...





	

		
			
		

		
	
Pourriez-vous me détailler la fin du tuto ?
Un grand merci d'avance.


----------



## edenpulse (5 Avril 2020)

nan mais ce tuto n'est absolument plus à jour surtout xD


----------



## hdesbois (5 Avril 2020)

Le tuto n'est plus à jour. J'en prends bonne note. Merci quand même d'avoir répondu à ma demande.


----------



## Invité (8 Avril 2020)

Perso, ça n'a jamais fonctionné chez moi. J'ai même effacé toutes mes machines VB à cause de ça  
En revanche ça marche nickel sur VMWare !

Bon, il y en a un gratuit et l'autre payant…


----------



## Locke (9 Avril 2020)

hdesbois a dit:


> Le tuto n'est plus à jour. J'en prends bonne note. Merci quand même d'avoir répondu à ma demande.


Et pourtant tu as fait le plus dur...




...il te reste à sélectionner le fichier .iso puis un clic sur OK.


----------



## hdesbois (9 Avril 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Perso, ça n'a jamais fonctionné chez moi. J'ai même effacé toutes mes machines VB à cause de ça
> En revanche ça marche nickel sur VMWare !
> 
> Bon, il y en a un gratuit et l'autre payant…


Merci pour la réponse.


----------



## hdesbois (9 Avril 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Et pourtant tu as fait le plus dur...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 165513
> 
> ...


j'ai cliqué et rien n'a changé... Merci quand même !


----------



## Locke (9 Avril 2020)

hdesbois a dit:


> j'ai cliqué et rien n'a changé... Merci quand même !


L'installation ne prend que 3/4 secondes, c'est imperceptible mais c'est bien installé. Sur le fond tu veux faire quoi avec ?


----------

